# Body only size of "kings" and giants



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I was curious about the body only (not including tail) size of adult male "kings" and giants. Could anyone tell me please?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Also, is this a good and accurate article?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Always remember when reading about sizes cause there are mix up about lengths out there between inches & centimeters. In other countries they like to use centimeters and here in the US we use inches


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

i've seen both in person. Giants do look a little bigger than petco "kings".


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe this male is a half giant. From what I've read, giants go to three inches.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Is that fish dead?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL no. He's very alive and swimming in his conditioning bowl for breeding right now. He had water in that baggie.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hadoken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

yes? lol


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I like your name because it reminds of a Street Fighter move haha


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

That's what it's after. xD


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

giant is three inches, generally tail included but that's with plakats... Haven't really seen alot of HM giants but supposedly the original was an HM.

Half-giant was a term made up by someone who was confused as to what size "giant" was, and then he wrote an article full of guesswork upon which he drew conclusions and published it. This is the source of confusion on this subject, and I'm going to e-mail that site and see about having it taken down when i finish this.


----------

